# Se prendre un vent



## nestore

Nouveau casse-tête: je voudrais savoir s'il existe une traduction de *se prendre un vent*.  

En voici quelques exemples, classiques (et gênants): 
1) Vous êtes dans la rue et vous croisez un ami. Vous agitez alors joyeusement votre main pour le saluer mais il vous ignore. Vous venez de vous prendre un vent!!
2) Quand vous racontez une mauvaise blague et que personne rigole.

Merci!


Nestore


----------



## Matrap

Salut, Je pensais à "non essere filati".


----------



## matoupaschat

Mai sentito "*se prendre un vent" *in vita mia ! Poi, non essendo madrelingua, non saprei dire ... Aspetto l'esito con interesse .
Edit : Temo di essere ben vecchio  ; mia figlia (29enne) conosce e mi ha spiegato - anche "se prendre un vide" .


----------



## patrovytt

Fare una figura barbina, o, scusate la volgarità, fare una figura di  m....., o più semplicemente una figuraccia


----------



## nestore

Mmm... 
Però la figuraccia la fai davanti a qualcuno che ti sta guardando, il che non è necessariamente vero nel primo esempio. 
Allora ho avuto un guizzo e ho pensato al "gran momento di solitudine". 
Che ve ne pare?


Nestore


----------



## Corsicum

patrovytt said:


> una figuraccia


Oui, je le comprend bien. ...faire mauvaise figure !

Mais «se _prendre un vent_ » , je ne connais pas ? ...du langage des jeunes peut être ? 
Personnellement si c’est un ami il faut appeler les choses par leur nom, ce serait « _une gifle, un affront_ » : _Au fig.__Blessure d'amour-propre infligée à quelqu'un._
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/gifle
_«Un affronto »_
_«Un __schiaffo » : _pour ce contexte il me semble que cela ne s’utilise pas au figuratif en Italien
 
Edit : « Quand vous racontez une mauvaise blague et que personne rigole » : c’est complètement différent ?


----------



## zone noire

nestore said:


> Nouveau casse-tête: je voudrais savoir s'il existe une traduction de *se prendre un vent*.
> 
> En voici quelques exemples, classiques (et gênants):
> 1) Vous êtes dans la rue et vous croisez un ami. Vous agitez alors joyeusement votre main pour le saluer mais il vous ignore. Vous venez de vous prendre un vent!!
> 2) Quand vous racontez une mauvaise blague et que personne rigole.
> 
> Merci!
> 
> 
> Nestore


 
Conosco un'espressione in italiano che secondo me potrebbe andare bene, purtroppo è un po' volgare : "_non venir cagato di striscio_" 

Altre non me ne vengono in mente, se non la classica traduzione _venire ignorato o non essere filato_ già proposte dagli altri forumisti.


----------



## Corsicum

Effectivement, mon fils m’a précisé que l’expression est surtout utilisée par les jeunes dans le contexte « drague », voir l’argot des banlieues :
http://www.dictionnairedelazone.fr/index.php?page=definition&terme=vent
Être ignoré par quelqu'un : « _Manu, il dit qu'il craint parce qu'il se prend des vents avec les gonzesses et ça le déprime !_ » Syn. ne pas être calculé, se prendre un rateau.
 
Je ne connaissais que « _se prendre un râteau_ » !


----------



## LauraCx

zone noire said:


> Conosco un'espressione in italiano che secondo me potrebbe andare bene, purtroppo è un po' volgare : "_non venir cagato di striscio_"


 

Oppure altre espressioni simili ma non volgari:
_non venir calcolato di striscio
non venir calcolato minimamente
non essere filato (nemmeno) di striscio
non essere filato minimamente_

Personalmente le userei poco al passivo. Direi piuttosto:
_L'ho salutata ma non mi ha filato di striscio.
L'ho salutata ma non mi ha minimamente calcolato.

_Ciao ciao!

Laura


----------



## Ruminante

A proposito di espressioni "fuori moda", che ne direste di "fare fiasco..." ? Per la "drague" va bene. 
Per chi non l'avesse visto, vorrei segnalare questo divertente racconto in merito all'espressione francese: http://infernal-quack.net/node/51
e buon anno a tutti


----------

